
Ask HN: IO Domain Issues? - dkroy
Has anyone else been having IO domain issues? Domains that I owned and paid for are no longer under my name, and I&#x27;ve had backorders no longer being honored. Is anyone else running into issues with the io domain? I&#x27;ve done all of these functions through nic.io.
======
rayascott
Your post reminded me of this situation with .IO. that was on HN recently...
[https://getstream.io/blog/stop-using-io-domain-names-for-
pro...](https://getstream.io/blog/stop-using-io-domain-names-for-production-
traffic/)

And then there was the security researcher who took control of 4 of the 7
authoritative name servers... [http://www.securityweek.com/researcher-takes-
over-io-domains...](http://www.securityweek.com/researcher-takes-over-io-
domains-registering-name-servers)

Not sure what to do in this situation though.

